# Hawk Attack Thwarted!



## Bird Crazy (Aug 9, 2011)

While working at home today scanning documents, I decided to let Chance out for some flight and exercise time. He wan't out but a few minutes when all of a sudden my brother-in-law came running into the livingroom yelling that there was a huge red-tailed hawk directly outside STANDING ON TOP OF A PIGEON! I looked out the nearest window to confirm the scene, then immedately took off running toward the door. When I burst outside and saw how many feathers were strewn around on the grass and at the hawk standing on the chest of the bird intently ripping feathers out by the beakful - I yelled loudly, waved my arms and ran full speed toward the hawk and it's cornered prey. The hawk stopped, looked at me and immedatley let go of the bird and flew off. I was greatly relieved to see that the pigeon was immedatly able to get up and fly once freed - full speed in the opposite direction of the hawk's exit. Whew! That was a really, really close call. I'm very glad the pigeon survived, was able to fly away under its own power and I was counting its' blessings as I cleaned up the plucked feathers laying around until I noticed a bit of blood on several of the downey feathers that would lie closest to the body. My heart sank. However, the only good thing was that there was not enough blood in evidence to worry that the attacked pigeon was going to bleed to death from any injury inflicted by the hawk and will probably live to mend just fine. Over the years the raptor species (hawks, falcons, etc.) have managed to nab a few of the feral pigeon flock here before I could intervene. But my family and I are always on the lookout for them and all I can say about this afternoons attack to that bold and brazen hawk is...NOT on my watch buster! Get your lunch snack elsewhere! 

Hopefully, I will see the pigeon that got plucked in the next few days and will be able to access the damage that was inflicted. Until then, all I can do is hope it made it.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

good save.
!!


----------

